# What size shark but this drum?



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

This happened while I was reeling the drum in 3 weeks ago. Any idea the size of the shark by looking at the bite mark?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

approx. a 5-6 footer


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Tiger, thirteen footer. You know how you know that when your in the water chief? You tell by looking from the dorsal to the tail.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would say a heel nipper blacktip or spinner, maybe 50# and 4 1/2 - 5'


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

:rotfl


sharkchum said:


> Tiger, thirteen footer. You know how you know that when your in the water chief? You tell by looking from the dorsal to the tail.


:rotfl::brew2:


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

You need a bigger boat...25 greatwhite at least... or maybe a 5 foot black tip.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

27' foot great white


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I was guessing 6'. I figured I would get a few SA answers.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

that looks small -- the one that bit Poonchasers jack that morning in the surf was HUGE-- 20-25# jack bitten right behind the head, and no curve to the bite. After that I just sorta lost interest in surf fishing for the day lol

Poonchaser stayed out there-- cause he is crazy


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Tiger, thirteen footer. You know how you know that when your in the water chief? You tell by looking from the dorsal to the tail.


Bahahahaa. "Our shark"


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Tiger, thirteen footer. You know how you know that when your in the water chief? You tell by looking from the dorsal to the tail.


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Lucky said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Jaws.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

I'm showing Jaws in class today


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> It's from Jaws.


 Gotcha.


----------



## ftw66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Spanish ladies is my ring back. Lol


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

What catagory 5 said would be my best guess. Next time add a trailer hook to the drum and find out exactly how big it was.


----------

